# My Boat Deal Offer Fell Through



## Advocate777 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kinda bummed but not giving up. I made an offer on a boat but things did not work out. Plus, things have gotten very slow this year in my business so money is super tight. I'm not giving up on the dream, though...I guess timing is everything in life. So, I need to save a bit more moolah - oh well, I guess I can practice my knots at home in the meantime


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

What was the boat?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Advocate777 said:


> Kinda bummed but not giving up. I made an offer on a boat but things did not work out. Plus, things have gotten very slow this year in my business so money is super tight. I'm not giving up on the dream, though...I guess timing is everything in life. So, I need to save a bit more moolah - oh well, I guess I can practice my knots at home in the meantime


how much you looking to spend? Like I mentioned, there's a E32 at my club, and a Endeavor 32 and my O30 is up


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

There really are a LOT of boats out there. 

Take a deep breath and move on. 

You will find the right boat.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Don't fret it. Another boat will come along at the right time, with the right deal.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

I kicked tires and offerred on three boats before I ended up with the one I now love to throw money in. It'll happen.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Get used to it.

I had 5 or 6 boats fall through before I found the one I have now. The owners' expectations of what their boats were worth were very inflated, and I had Soldboats data to prove it. (They were all production boats with a pretty well established history of their market value.) I went back later and verified that all but one ultimately sold for less than I originally offered.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

Yeah, one of mine I got an email 4 months later saying "you still interested...."


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hang in there advo. It will happen.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Advocate777 said:


> Kinda bummed but not giving up. I made an offer on a boat but things did not work out. Plus, things have gotten very slow this year in my business so money is super tight. I'm not giving up on the dream, though...I guess timing is everything in life. So, I need to save a bit more moolah - oh well, I guess I can practice my knots at home in the meantime


Considering the reduced state of your business, the boat falling through may really be a blessing even if disguised. Absent the boat you can focus your energies on the business, save your money as you describe; and, when you're better situated, take advantage of the next "great deal" to come along (there's never a "last great deal"). Be happy.


----------



## cappinstabbin (Feb 22, 2015)

Where are you located? And what size boat you looking for for what uses. Theres plenty of boats in the sea, she wasnt worth your time to begin with.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

I made low ball offers without a deposit on over 100 boats before I found the Union Pacific.
One is not a big deal, in fact people telling you to eat sand and cry becomes normal.
My motto is, lowball everyone.
Believe me, I'm a salesman.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations! That's like the seller paying you the moorage until he sells it  It's not like you were going to cut the docklines tomorrow anyway, right?

Every boat you visit tells you more about what you want in a boat.

Have you crewed on a boat of this type already? How about similar types? If not, this is a great opportunity to do so. Once you own your own boat you will feel compelled to spend more time using (i.e. fixing) her and less on OPBs, which is too bad. Now you have your weekends to yourself again, so find a boat and go sailing!


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

UnionPacific said:


> I made low ball offers without a deposit on over 100 boats before I found the Union Pacific.
> One is not a big deal, in fact people telling you to eat sand and cry becomes normal.
> My motto is, lowball everyone.
> Believe me, I'm a salesman.


100??

Your skin must make rhino hide look like tissue paper.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

I did the same thing with women when I wasn't married. 
Anyone I found attractive I would ask out, I didn't care who they were, as long as they were cute. So by the time I made offers on boats my skin was like teak.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I had several offers on boats including several accepted, until I got them in my sights, and had a close up look at them.. YES this might sound like a backwards way to "shop." But in my case I was looking for a very specific, and inexpensive (under 10k) boat. So it was negotiate on price I'm willing to pay based on pictures... then drive the 4-12 hours to look at it in person and re-evaluate the price based on real info.

I had a boat listed at $5k... down from $8k... that ALL I wanted was the lifting keel to lift... I didn't even care if he cut the keel off with a chainsaw.. he didn't have a trailer, and the core was busted out in places... But I was STILL willing to buy it. What is worse, he KNEW there was a problem with the keel, for like 8 years!

So yeah, deals fall through every day. 

As my brother said. A deal comes along every day, too. You'll find something right when the timing is better for you too.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I learned one thing while I was looking (and I looked seriously at over 30 boats);
There will _always _be another boat.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

UnionPacific said:


> I did the same thing with women when I wasn't married.
> Anyone I found attractive I would ask out, I didn't care who they were, as long as they were cute. So by the time I made offers on boats my skin was like teak.


Your name isn't MeLay Marston is it?


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

What are you looking for? Length?


----------



## Advocate777 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your replies--- yeah, its for the best-- it was a super nice boat and a good deal as well but the timing was not right and i have a better idea of what I actually want- thanks


----------

